# An exwitch's view



## ServantofGod (Apr 14, 2006)

What do ya'll think of this?http://www.exwitch.org/mambo/smf/index.php?topic=1038.0



Sorry about all the links there, but those guys are my very best friends and mentors, and I just like to share what they say.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2006)

I've seen that site - looks interesting. Praise God for His grace!


----------

